# Plant can't be saved.



## Robert59 (Nov 2, 2020)

Have a Hibiscus plant that will not make it though the winter. What a waste. I think I paid 30 or 45.00 dollars for it. Even here in Tennessee it's to cold for the plant. It's needs to be in Florida.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 2, 2020)

@Robert59 if it is in a pot can you bring it inside? If it in the ground maybe you could cut it back and put it in a pot, then bring it inside. I'd try to save it somehow.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Nov 2, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Have a Hibiscus plant that will not make it though the winter. What a waste. I think I paid 30 or 45.00 dollars for it. Even here in Tennessee it's to cold for the plant. It's needs to be in Florida.


Where did you buy it?  They might take it back and refund your money or give a credit.  However, they do grow in Utah.  They die and grow back.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 2, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Where did you buy it?  They might take it back and refund your money or give a credit.  However, they do grow in Utah.  They die and grow back.


My


Aneeda72 said:


> Where did you buy it?  They might take it back and refund your money or give a credit.  However, they do grow in Utah.  They die and grow back.


I just called my Nursery I bought it from and they said it will not make it outside in winter and it's waste of time to try to save it by bring it in the house because of all watering and it will have bugs. They said throw it out and buy another one next spring.


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 2, 2020)

I'm going to keep it till next spring outside in a shed and see what happens.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 2, 2020)

@Robert59 ,sounds like they want to make a sale for next year.  You can spray for bugs, sometimes mild soap and water will do the trick. I don't think watering a plant is such a problem unless you are not home all the time. 
Of course that's just me. I save everything that has a spark of life. 
With the price you paid for the plant I'd do CPR and put it on life support..


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2020)

https://www.hiddenvalleyhibiscus.com/care/winter.htm


----------



## Robert59 (Nov 2, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Robert59 ,sounds like they want to make a sale for next year.  You can spray for bugs, sometimes mild soap and water will do the trick. I don't think watering a plant is such a problem unless you are not home all the time.
> Of course that's just me. I save everything that has a spark of life.
> With the price you paid for the plant I'd do CPR and put it on life support..


I'm going to keep it in the shed because it's in a real big pot. Picture is below,


----------



## Rosemarie (Nov 2, 2020)

You must do your best to save it. Putting it somewhere sheltered from the cold should help it to survive the winter.


----------



## Geezerette (Nov 5, 2020)

It’s beautiful! Hope you can find a way to help it winter over. That web site for care that debodun posted looks doable if you have the time .


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 5, 2020)

I saw my first hibiscus in Florida. It was the size of a tree shrub like a lilac. If you can harden off a plant during cold weather and it survives it will likely make it when others do not.
I was taught that in science class.
But don't expect the same from the seeds.
Roses are grafted onto hardy stock, like wild rose roots.
I'm trying to get a burning bush to grow.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 6, 2020)

If you can move a plant indoors in the winter even where there is no heat.  It has a much better chance of surviving the winter.  One of the reasons is that the wind dehydrates the plant and the other reason is that the ground doesn't freeze as hard or as long.

That's the reason that cold frames work for starting and keeping plants alive.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 6, 2020)

If you can move a plant indoors in the winter even where there is no heat.  It has a much better chance of surviving the winter.  One of the reasons is that the wind dehydrates the plant and the other reason is that the ground doesn't freeze as hard or as long.

That's the reason that cold frames work for starting and keeping plants alive.

Where I live the golf courses cover the greens with tarps.  They have a much better chance of coming back early in the spring because the wind doesn't dry them out.


----------



## Tommy (Nov 6, 2020)

Rose-of Sharon is a hibiscus that grows in hardiness zones 5-9.  We're in upper zone 5 and have one that does very well year after year.  They require full sun and a good bit of water (ours in in the drip line under the eaves).  Ours has multiple stems and we keep it around six feet tall.  Each year, from mid-summer well into the fall, it rewards us with a large number of beautiful 5-6" pink flowers.  For the winter we just tie the stems together with binder twine and wrap the mid-section with burlap.

Depending on where you live and your planting site you might give it a look.


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2020)

Put it in the basement under a window to get light, but not freeze. Water sparingly. There's a good chance it will survive.


----------

